# Gentoo si Blocca

## pistodj

Forse nn e' un problema di gentoo ma sta di fatto che mentre smanetto con semplici editor di testo (per esempio) da kde il Pc mi si pianta!!

nn riesco nemmeno a passare in shell testuale e la tastiera nn risponde (vedi led di Num Lock ) avete idea di che test posso fare??

Grazie!!

----------

## CarloJekko

 *pistodj wrote:*   

> Forse nn e' un problema di gentoo ma sta di fatto che mentre smanetto con semplici editor di testo (per esempio) da kde il Pc mi si pianta!!
> 
> nn riesco nemmeno a passare in shell testuale e la tastiera nn risponde (vedi led di Num Lock ) avete idea di che test posso fare??
> 
> Grazie!!

 

probabilmente o è un problema di memoria (fai un memtest) o è un problema di surriscaldamento della cpu (monitorala e nel caso cambia ventola) o è un problema di acpi che rende instabile tutto il sistema

prova a passare al kernel acpi=off dal grub o da lilo (con questa configurazione non potrai usare molte cose tra le quali le porte usb uhci ed ehci)

vedi se è stabile... se è l'acpi devi trovare una nuova configurazione del kernel... io in genere utilizzo vari live cd... e vedo come funzionano...

se trovo una distro stabile uso il suo kernel config come base per il mio 

Spero di esserti stato utile 

Ciao!

P.S.

Su molti laptop, tante persone usano il kernel 2.4.28 perchè ha una migliore compatibilità con il loro sistema...

----------

## pistodj

Si ho lanciato giusto ierisera un memtest da livecd ...

ma stamattina quando mi sono svegliato era ancora in esecuzione...

hai idea di quanto ci possa mettere??

in ogni caso io ho di recente cambiato la Mb e il processore...

cmq a tatto il dissipatore è freddo... nn penso sia un problema di temperature... da notare (nn so se centri) che mentre giocavo a un gioco in Win mi si blocca sistematicamente anche la dopo 2-3 minuti di gioco...

per cui sembra strano sia un problema di kernel ... ma val la pena provare...

----------

## neryo

 *pistodj wrote:*   

> Si ho lanciato giusto ierisera un memtest da livecd ...
> 
> ma stamattina quando mi sono svegliato era ancora in esecuzione...
> 
> hai idea di quanto ci possa mettere??
> ...

 

Secondo me è un problema hardware.. memtest credo che continui all'infinito.. o cmq io l' ho fatto runnare per 8 ore e non aveve ancora finito.. cmq fin'ora ci sono errori o tutto procede liscio?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CarloJekko

prova a mettere anche i moduli i2c.. per installare dopo lmsensor e krellm 

qui c'è una guida 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52815

così non vai a tatto e sei più sicuro che non sia la temeratura della cpu

----------

## neryo

 *pistodj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq a tatto il dissipatore è freddo... nn penso sia un problema di temperature... da notare (nn so se centri) che mentre giocavo a un gioco in Win mi si blocca sistematicamente anche la dopo 2-3 minuti di gioco...
> 
> 

 

Per caso il pc è nuovo o hai appena montato il processore? Perchè se il dissipatore è freddo, puo darsi che non tocchi il core del chip e quindi il processore è in ebolizione all'equatore, mentre il tuo dissipatore fa compagnia ai pinguini!!  :Wink: 

----------

## pistodj

infatti Mb e processore sono nuovi ... ormail sono 16 ore che il memtest va e nn vedo nulla di anomalo quello che mi stampa e' questo... dovrebbe essere ok!!

wallTime = 16.07

cached = 510M

Rsvdmem = 1544K

MemMap = e820-Std

Cache = off

ECC = off

Test = Std

Pass = 38

Errors = 0

ECC Errs = 0

ora procedero' con sensori termici!! Grazie dell-aiuto vi terro' aggiornati!!

----------

## neryo

 *pistodj wrote:*   

> infatti Mb e processore sono nuovi ... ormail sono 16 ore che il memtest va e nn vedo nulla di anomalo quello che mi stampa e' questo... dovrebbe essere ok!!
> 
> ora procedero' con sensori termici!! Grazie dell-aiuto vi terro' aggiornati!!

 

si puoi smettere con la memoria.. è ok!  :Very Happy: 

Cmq a questo punto quasi sicuramente è il processore.. non hai vero dimenticato la pasta termica?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pistodj

Nn penso proprio anche percheà nn l'ho montato io l'ho fatto montare al negozio che mi ha dato il processore giusto per nn incappare in problemi simili!!

trovo strano però che se ho fatto andare il pc per 2 giorni di fila compilando la getoo nn abbia incontrato problemi analoghi...

in fine penso che se fosse il processore nn ci sarebbe voluto molto a far incriccare l'installazione di gentoo dato che è solo lui che lavora... 

Ps seguendo la guida da CarloJekko diportato nn sono riuscito a installare lm-sensors in quanto nn esiste ... devo installare qualcosa di alternativo??

Inoltre 

 I2C /proc interface  nn esiste nel kernel 2.6 o almeno nn lo trovo (l'ultima versione stabile disponibile)

----------

## CarloJekko

prova lm_sensors

----------

## pistodj

Ho gia' provato...

Ho seguito anche questa guida ma niente... nn Riesco a venirne fuori!!

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors

allora per nn sbagliare e mettere qualcosa in meno ho compilato il kernel con tutti i moduli disponibili di I2c...(so benissimo che nn e' il Top ma poi Rattoppero')

Cmq ho caricato i seguenti moduli 

```
i2c_sensor            

i2c_core       

i2c-dev       
```

e ho installato  lm_sensors + gkrellm + i2c             

e seguendo varie guide vedo che mi consigliano di lanciare il comando sensor...

a quel punto mi esce

```
bash-2.05b# sensors

No sensors found!

bash-2.05b#  

```

che ho sbagliato??

se invece provo a lanciare un sensor detect mi da questo errore...

```
 bash-2.05b# sensors-detect

No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.

bash-2.05b# 
```

ovviamente nn ho idea di come eseguire l'mkdev dato che nn sembra esistere...

nn so piu' cosa fare... Help me please!!

Edit gutter: Per favore usiamo i bbcode

----------

## CarloJekko

sei vicino alla soluzione..

allora fai così:

estrai il sorgente di lm_sensors (dovrebbe essere /usr/portage/distfiles/lm_sensors-2.8.7.tar.gz  )

vai nella cartella estratta/prog/mkdev/

esegui mkdev.sh

con : sh mkdev.sh

in seguito esegui sensors-detect

dovrebbe funzionare al 99.999999999999999999 %

 :Wink: 

----------

## pistodj

Grazie!!

Nn ci sarei arrivato neanche pregando!!

bash-2.05b# sensors

w83697hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.63 V  (min =  +1.71 V, max =  +1.89 V)       ALARM

+3.3V:     +3.33 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.46 V)       ALARM

+5V:       +4.95 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.24 V)       ALARM

+12V:     +12.10 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)       ALARM

-12V:      +1.46 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.88 V)       ALARM

-5V:       +2.34 V  (min =  -5.25 V, max =  -4.75 V)       ALARM

V5SB:      +5.48 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.24 V)

VBat:      +0.06 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)

fan1:        0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM

temp1:       +34 C  (high =    +0 C, hyst =    +0 C)   sensor = thermistor   ALARM

temp2:     +43.0 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = thermistor

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 0400

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

bash-2.05b#

io ho un Sempron 2.8 devo iniziare a preoccuparmi con quest-output??A me sembrano abbastanza sulla norma... voi che dite??

----------

## CarloJekko

Credo che temp 2 sia la cpu... Credo che i valori siano nella norma...(ho sentito genta che con un sempron arrivava a 38°C appena acceso e a 50° in normale funzione). Prova a compilare una cosa qualsiasi che faccia elaborare la cpu per un tempo maggiore di un minuto... controlla con gkrellm o con sensors (da linea di comando) come và la temp 2... a me non supera i 63°C se a te va più di 68 dovresti preoccuparti... cmq come và il pc? dà problemoni come prima ?

----------

## pistodj

bash-2.05b# sensors

w83697hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.63 V  (min =  +1.71 V, max =  +1.89 V)

+3.3V:     +3.31 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.46 V)

+5V:       +4.92 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.24 V)

+12V:     +12.28 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)

-12V:      +1.62 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.88 V)

-5V:       +2.44 V  (min =  -5.25 V, max =  -4.75 V)

V5SB:      +5.48 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.24 V)

VBat:      +0.06 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)

fan1:        0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)

temp1:       +35 C  (high =    +0 C, hyst =    +0 C)   sensor = thermistor

temp2:     +48.0 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = thermistor

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 0400

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

I dati sopra elencati sono durante una compliazione durata piu' di mezz-ora...

E per quanto riguarda il blocco del pc ho visto che continua ad avvenire... anche ieri mi si e' piantato...

Ho pero' notato che in realta nn e' completamente piantato in quanto risponde al ping con ritardi spavantosi... 500 millisecondi!!

Avete idea di cosa possa provare a fare??

----------

## emix

 *pistodj wrote:*   

> Avete idea di cosa possa provare a fare??

 

Potrebbe essere l'hard disk? Si blocca solo su KDE o ti è capitato anche da console? Che scheda video (e che driver) usi? Sento puzza di driver ATI  :Laughing: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Gli si pianta anke su winzozz a quanto ho capito, quindi non credo sia questione di driver...

Per il fatto dei giochi in win anche a me con la skeda di prima ,una Geforce mx 400, si bloccavano i giochi.. era una questione di ventola rotta.. poi mi sono aggiornato alla geforce 5600 e nn ho più avuto prob...

P.S. la temp dovevi monitorizzarla durante la compilazione non dopo  :Shocked: 

----------

## emix

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Gli si pianta anke su winzozz a quanto ho capito, quindi non credo sia questione di driver...

 

Ok... non avevo letto bene. Allora è al 99% un problema hardware.

----------

## pistodj

per essere più precisi in win nn ho fatto molte prove nel senso che ho avuto la conferma di blocco sistema solo 4-5 volte di fila ma solo con un gioco in quanto mi sono subito rotto i m****i per cui nn ho idea se sia proprio un discorso di quel gioco specifico o di hardware, cmq appena vado acasa lancio un benckmark(spero si scriva così).

Al momento monto una Nvidia geforce 5700  e ho installato i driver secono handbook... leggendo nel topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-341053.html sembra che usare i driver nn mascherati nn sia proprio la scelta migliore... confermate anche voi?? se così fosse che driver installo per le nvidia??io nn trovo nulla di masked... come suggeriscono loro.

Grazie!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

un piccolo ragionamento:

la ram è ok. il processore è ok anche perchè ti sarebbe morto di sicuro dopo le svariate ore di compilazione. quando compili, etc etc non hai problemi di sorta, tutto inizia ad avvenire in modalità grafica, e per di più sul colino (winzozz) salta durante l'esecuzione dei giochi. vedo che la grafica la sta facendo da padrona ed io sposterei le ricerche in questa direzione. qualcosa di stressante per la scheda video per vedere se all'avvio muore.

----------

## btbbass

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> un piccolo ragionamento:
> 
> la ram è ok. il processore è ok anche perchè ti sarebbe morto di sicuro dopo le svariate ore di compilazione. quando compili, etc etc non hai problemi di sorta, tutto inizia ad avvenire in modalità grafica, e per di più sul colino (winzozz) salta durante l'esecuzione dei giochi. vedo che la grafica la sta facendo da padrona ed io sposterei le ricerche in questa direzione. qualcosa di stressante per la scheda video per vedere se all'avvio muore.

 

Quoto in pieno... guarda che a volte potrebbe anche essere un problema di compatibilità fra scheda madre e scheda video (successo a me una settimana fa), e quindi non così banale da scoprire.. prova a veder se sul sito della tua scheda madre (o video) c'è  qualche aggiornamento di firmware/driver che risolve qualche possibile problema di instabilità...

E' un'ipotesi buttata li, ma avevo un problema con una scheda nvidia, tutti giochi che provavo mi sfliccheravano ed erano ingiocabili (io provo molti pochi giochi, quindo ci ho messo un pò ad accorgermi che non era colpa dei giochi, ma dell'hardware).. dopo un pò sono finito sul sito della scheda madre, e tra gli aggiornamenti firmware ce ne era uno che "curava" una incompatibilità con le schede nvidia.. Ora tutto ok!!

----------

## shogun_panda

Vorrei far presente che potrebbe essere anche qualcosa altro...

un problema simile di lockup succede anche a me, ogni tanto...Spulciando il forum, ho visto che il problema e' in Xorg, ma non si riesce a capire cosa...

Se cerchi nei forum internazionali, dovrebbe essere un post sticky...

A me di solito si freeza quando uso la rotellina del mouse (attenzione, non uso software QT-Based)...

Speriamo di risolvere... :Sad: 

----------

## pistodj

Mi sono orientato come dite voi nell'ambito grafico!!

ho iniziato con l'aggiornare il bios della scheda madre ma nn fo ottenuto nessun risultato... mi si è bloccato 5-6 volte di fila.

all'ora con immenso dispiacere ho sfodferato la mia vecchia ati radeon 9000 e ho riconfigurato X.

devo dire che così a statistiche mi si sarebbegià dovuto piantare in linea di massima... ma è cmq ancora troppo tardi per cantar vittoria anche perche così facendo ho solo individuato il problema nn risolto!!

cmq nn sono riuschito a trovare nulla su altri topic!! 

Grazie!!

----------

## CarloJekko

Se è così riporta la scheda dal rivenditore e lanciagliela in fronte...

Credo che la garanzia dei rivenditori deve essere minimo due anni per normativa europea (sono abbastanza sicuro di questo)

Almeno st'euro ha fatto qualcosa!

----------

## pistodj

anche se fosse però l'ho sempre usata con la vecchia Mb  e nn mi ha mai dato noie... magari aspetto i nuovi driver dici che magari mi possano aiutare??

----------

## CarloJekko

Guarda credo di avere la tua stessa scheda (NVIDIA GeForce 5700 con i driver ultimi usciti... ) e funziona bene...

Se si blocca anche su win non sò quanto i driver possano entrarci... cmq prova a mettere in /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-settings ~x86
```

e fai emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel nvidia-settings

----------

